# chirping sound while accelerating, sounds like turbo



## BIHrocco (Aug 13, 2003)

my 1998 Audi A6 has this really loud chirping sound, like a turbo spooling sound, maybe a exhaust leak somewhere? iv had this since I bought the car 2 years ago, I thought it was the transmission but its coming from the firewall area of the engine, all PCV Lines and hoses have been replaced.
It only happens when under load
It varies with the RPM
Its not the BLOWER MOTOR
It doubles in sound (like a second chirp comes in when under heavy acceleration
I seafoamed the car to rule out EXHAUST LEAKS
anyone know what to look for, because it only happens under load I cant really be there to look for it while someone else operates the vehicle since we have to be moving.

I would describe the sound as one of those "whistle" things you can buy n ebay or "fake turbo"
o


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: chirping sound while accelerating, sounds like turbo (BIHrocco)*

might be the torque converter. They have issues on the 4wd models. Its the same torque converter as in the w8 passat and when they are failing they make a whirring noise on accell. Do you have an awd model or fwd? If its awd you may need the front and rear differential fluids changed (usually leak from the prop shaft seals and rear axle seals.


----------



## BIHrocco (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: chirping sound while accelerating, sounds like turbo (Slimjimmn)*

i have the AWD, i will service the differentials next weekent, I had a audi A6 with the failing tourqe converter but the sound was much different... but might be failing in a different way lol

thanks for both of your replies


----------

